# favorite children's books and mbti



## LaTortugaChina (Apr 8, 2013)

well i'm not sure why or how, but the idea popped into my head that maybe our favorite books as children might be representative of our personality. back then we weren't all so biased and conscious of images. we just liked what we liked.

i'm not sure what type i am, but i always remember loving "The Giving Tree", "Jalapeño Bagels", and "Chicken Soup with Rice". It makes sense because now that I'm older, I think I want to be a chef. I remember being absolutely terrified of "Where the Wild Things Are" and "The Very Hungry Caterpillar".

so anyways what's your type, what were your favorite books as a kid, and how do you think it relates to mbti...


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

I liked this book called My Little Brother, and many other books
i never understood where the wild things are as a child. And by the time i did i was capable of reading other books.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Some of my favorites were:

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Dr. Seuss books- especially Green Eggs and Ham
Ramona Quimby books
Freckle Juice
The Velveteen Rabbit
The Baby Sitter's Club (I know, guilty pleasure)

At the other end of the spectrum, I also read the ************ a lot, learning about different things.

I was a very eclectic reader even when young


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I was also an eclectic reader--I devoured the Babysitter's Club books too! Other favorites included Anne of Green Gables, Little Women, the Gone-Away Lake books, Cam Jansen mysteries, Anne of Green Gables, Cynthia Voigt, the Redwall series, the My Father's Dragon books, EL Konigsburg, Nancy Drew, Bobbsey Twins, everything by Enid Blyton... I read a lot of fantasy books, too. I pretty much read everything I could get my hands on and then some (I especially loved series books, where you could get really involved in a certain character's story). I don't think childhood preferences in books are a good indicator of type, though... more, about what we're exposed to as children and whether or not we're encouraged to read. I grew up in a family of readers, so it became a huge part of my life, too.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

the Hobbit


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Robin Hood, the Disney version book.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope I can remember -- it has been _soooooooooo_ many years ago.


The Outsiders
Go Ask Alice
A Wrinkle In Time
Charlotte's Web
The Island of the Blue Dolphins
All the "Misty of Chincoteague" books
Wind In The Willows
All The Black Stallion books
All the Little House On The Prairie books
Black Beauty
for some inexplicable reason, _anything_ I could find on Civil War General Jeb Stuart.
About 4 or 5 Nancy Drew books

I know there were more.... I have forgotten them tho.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I loved books about haunted places, old things, secret places, secret histories, and hidden things. I loved _The Secret Garden_ and _Wait Till Helen Comes_ and _Time Windows_ and the _Boxcar Children_ books and _Sisters Long Ago_.

I spent more time reading than not reading as a kid though, so I read pretty much anything and everything.


As far as children's books that my parents read to me, one of my absolute favorites was _The Velveteen Rabbit_. I was a big fan of books with beautiful illustrations, and stories that sparked my imagination (not a big fan of like a story about a child going to get a haircut, because that stuff happens all the time, and I just thought it was stupid).


----------



## Kipkn (Mar 22, 2013)

As a small child, my favorites were _The Story of Ferdinand, In the Night Kitchen, __Love You Forever, _and (I don't remember it, but my mother tells me I made her read it to me all the time) _The Little Prince._

When I was old enough to read on my own, I loved the Laura Ingalls Wilder books, _The Hobbit, _and... Animorphs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l was _HUGELY_ into Roald Dahl. ENTP,

Read most of what everyone else listed too. Another favorite was Shel Silverstein,


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr. Seuss books
Boris and Amos (Staug)
Drummer Hoff (Emberly)
E.n.cyclopedia Brown mysteries (Sobol)
Hardy Boys (Dixon) and Nancy Drew (Keene)
The Great Brain series (Fitzgerald)
The Hobbit and LotR (Tolkien)
A Wrinkle in Time series (L'Engle)
The Dark is Rising series (Cooper)
Narnia series (Lewis)
Earthsea series (LeGuin)
Alvin Fernald books (Hicks)
Mercer Mayer books
Comic books (DC and Marvel)
A Cricket in Times Square
Shel Silverstein

+ Non-fiction books about mythology, dinosaurs, the supernatural


EDIT: Why does the word "************" keep getting asterisked out? Is that a naughty word? LOL!

EDIT EDIT: It edited it out in my first edit!!!! ROFL!!!! Here, I'll add punctuation "E.n.cylopedia."

EDIT EDIT EDIT: Now that I've gone through the thread, at least one other post has the same word censored. Uhhh...... whut???


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

favorite books:
The Little Prince
everything by Dr. Seuss
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
Alice Through the Looking Glass
A Wrinkle in Time
all fairy tales and folk tales
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
The Secret Garden
The Outsiders
Black Beauty
can't think of any more. it was a million years ago...


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Roald Dahl and Shel Siverstein are still brilliant. Of all the children's literature we were exposed to in school, this is by far my favourite. About grade 7 or 8, I got into Jules Verne or John Wyndham -- still like The Chrysalids. Come to think of it, all the mutations he speaks of may have existed in the earth's evolutionary past or might be possible in the future. Anyway ... 

Most kiddie books were just too moralistic and nauseating. Agatha Christie and Lewis Carroll were also cool, but as far as contemporary, or specific children's authors, I just got bored and irritated. Never got into fantasy, and I've only ever read one series: Dune. Check out Dahl's stories for adults, or, the Hitchcock settings of his work.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

************

LMAO, wtf? WTF? WHAT,THE,FUCK?

That was my attempting to type ennncyclooopediaaa. This is the greatest day of my life.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was quite a reader when I was a kid. My favorites were:

-Matilda by Roald Dahl (still one of my favorite books of all time)
-Charlie and the Chocolate Factory by Roald Dahl
-The Ramona series by Beverly Cleary
-Nancy Drew by a whole lot of authors under the pen name Carolyn Keene
-The Giver by Lois Lowry
-Calvin and Hobbes by Bill Watterson (it counts in that I read them like crazy as a kid even if they weren't written specifically for kids)
-Running Out of Time by Margaret Peterson Haddix (freaking suspenseful, that book)
-Anne of Green Gables by L. M. Montgomery
-The Sneeches by Dr. Seuss (who is, apparently, ENFP as well)

As an ENFP, I could probably describe how these books appealed to me based on MBTI in detail but that would take a long time. I still will read all of these if I have a little time and can't find an interesting enough book to pick up after finishing one. I'm currently rereading Matilda and I'm reminded just how wonderful it is.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

LaTortugaChina said:


> so anyways what's your type, what were your favorite books as a kid, and how do you think it relates to mbti...


Favorite books that I remember:

I had a thing for _Goodnight Moon_ when I was really little. I don't know why, but I had it memorized and it felt comforting and familiar to me. 

But mostly my favorite books were: _A Wrinkle in Time_ and _A Wind in the Door_ (Madeleine L'Engle). I read them over and over and over. Absolutely in synch with something about how I feel the world. 

Also, I read _Dune_ when I was around 10 and really liked the ... underneath complexity I guess ... of Frank Herbert's writing, the way there were always layers and layers and people were always reflecting on all the layers of what's going on under the visible surface, and everything was so intriguingly resonant somehow. It wasn't until I read the attempts at pre-quels by his son and Kevin Anderson that I realized how Frank Herbert would imbue everything with this resonating air of mythos or something - because the pre-quels by others can't capture that at all, even with his notes and storyline etc. They're so much more - non-resonant linear plot. Interesting enough, but nothing like the Dune series itself.

Shock of shocks, I'm INFJ. I think the L'Engle books are very Ni heavy and collective oriented, so Ni-Fe. And the landscapes she describes seem reasonable to me and not that dissimilar from my organic Ni landscape (not exactly the same, but congruent). 

_Dune_, I don't know, definitely Ni in the flavor of his writing style as I experienced it. Probably quite Ni-Ti (in my feel of it at least).


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l was _HUGELY_ into Roald Dahl. ENTP,
> 
> Read most of what everyone else listed too. Another favorite was Shel Silverstein,


Roald Dahl was indeed my favorite author until i found Harry Potter. The BFG used to be my favorite book
I also enjoyed many other books, and being an avid reader as a child, i read most of the other books people posted as well

btw: Shel Silverstein sounds familiar. What did he write?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Silverstein is amazing.
Silverstein is brilliant. 
Silverstein is bloody mischievous - a young ENTP's idol.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

These series were my favorites:

The Boxcar Children
Nancy Drew Mysteries 
The Wizard of Oz 
Little House on the Prairie
The Chronicles of Narnia

And I also loved these books:

The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Treasure Island
The Call of the Wild
The Hobbit


----------



## incorporeality (Apr 3, 2013)

There's this poem, illustrated into a children's book called The Cremation of Sam Mcgee that I do remember really enjoying...
I loved Where the Wild Things Are, and most Roald Dahl, especially Matilda.
Other than that, when i was young i began reading the Phillip Pullman trilogy, His Dark Materials, and continued growing up on his readings.

as an intp, it kinda makes sense.


----------

